# NS Bikes Holy



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

Now since this is the only thing thats closer to a 26" I can afford, I've been wondering about the quality of those things...I would be able to get one at the price of 570 euros...

Now since I dont know how to post pictures, I'll give you the specs list.

FRAME NS BIKES HOLY
(SURBURBAN 24" GEOMETRY) 
FORK RIGID 4130 Cro-Mo 　長さ440mm、白 
HEADSET TANGESEKI, LOOSE BALL BEARING 
STEM NS QUARK TURQUOISE 
HANDLEBAR NS JALAPINO TURQUOISE 
GRIPS VELO, 130mm CZARNE 
BRAKES TEKTRO V BRAKE 
BOTTOM BRACKET WE THE PEOPLE, SALT 8 SPLINE, 4 SEALED 
BEARINGS 
CRANK WE THE PEOPLE, SALT, TUBULAR Cro-Mo 
SPROKET WE THE PEOPLE, SALT , CNC ALLOY 30T 
CHAIN KMC 
FREEWHEEL 14T 
RIMS ALEX DM24 36H, 24" 
HUBS LOOSE BALL BEARING 36H,9mm FRONT, NS BIKES, 
COASTER SS REAR HUB, (SEALED BEARING) 
SPOKES STAINLESS 
TIRES KENDA K-RAD 24" x 2.3" 
SEATPOST ALLOY 27.2" 
SADDLE VELLO WHITE 
PEDAL NS PANKCAKE 

Please comment. Is this bike worth 570 euros? around 826 dollars...?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Right click on the pic you want if it's on the internet, then look for something along the lines of "copy image location", once that's done, press the little image button(the one that looks like mountains with a sun) in your post, and paste that address in the pop-up.

If it's on your comp, host it on imageshack.us, and the very last web address in the many they give you is the one you want to copy and paste.


----------



## cully (Jan 4, 2006)




----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

I've had my eye on one for months. Its running 24"s and very pimp. BUT, FYI they wont be available till march '08 from what i've been told.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

looks ok but get a new rear hub. easterns are cheap and good. freewheels are horrible


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

looks trendy


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

naw the things already out in croatia...and it's way cheaper than in most other countries...I just can't make up my mind which bike to get. Like first i thought I wanted a Holy, then a WTP trust bmx, then a metropolis 2 modified to a rigid fork and 1 brake to save some money...I'll try bother you guys as little as possible =).


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

-.---.- said:


> naw the things already out in croatia...and it's way cheaper than in most other countries...I just can't make up my mind which bike to get. Like first i thought I wanted a Holy, then a WTP trust bmx, then a metropolis 2 modified to a rigid fork and 1 brake to save some money...I'll try bother you guys as little as possible =).


826 is normal MSRP for that bike.. sorry to break it to yah kiddo.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

NS bikes from what I have heard are generally very good...and I definitely like how that bike looks


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

oh **** really? oh wel lyou guys dont always get 10% discout on hard cash payments hehehe =). I know it's a NS bike and all but personally I just can't stand 24's. Really I don't know why its just I've got the feeling I'm riding a kiddy bike, and I don't like it. A 20 would be better since...never mind. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

-.---.- said:


> oh **** really? oh wel lyou guys dont always get 10% discout on hard cash payments hehehe =). I know it's a NS bike and all but personally I just can't stand 24's. Really I don't know why its just I've got the feeling I'm riding a kiddy bike, and I don't like it. A 20 would be better since...never mind. Thanks for the info guys.


 You feel like a 20" makes you a big boy now? 24"s kick ass. I've rode my friends 24 before, it was so fun. I'm going to build up a set of 24's for my bike in the next month or two. Can't knock it till you've tried it.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

i like NS. i have one:thumbsup:


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

NS bikes is good.....
have the NS CORE, SUPER!!!


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

yeah I've seen the core, it's pretty expensive but pretty bang for the buck. I definitely like that fork...


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^^^^

its well specced for the price....
you get a 55R, hydro brakes, decent enuff drivetrain, only the wheels are a lil shitty...


----------

